# Your last mow?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

For those of you in the Midwest, when do you think your last mow of the year will be? I think mine might be this weekend.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

last weekend


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Last weekend as well in the Twin Cities


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@ReelWILawn oh okay. Not getting much growth at this point or are you just done done?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cut the front today, didn't really take anything off and plan to do the back tomorrow. It is definitely cooling down, air and soil temperature wise. I imagine IF I do this weekend as well, it'll be to just mulch any remaining leaves.


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

Last weekend for me.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Might have 1 more,i'm at 3.25 and want to get down to 3" and I'll have leaves for another 3 weeks probably. Last year they didn't fall until January, which was really late, and needless to say they didn't get mulched LOL


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@wiread, you don't plan on going lower than 3"?

My one neighbor's tree, the leaves haven't really fallen yet, but I plan on just blowing them off.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Brought it down to 2.5" two days ago. Last years final mow was around mid-December. I just threw down my 10-0-20 winterizer, and it was 75 here yesterday. The leaves have just now started falling, and I don't have trees in my yard. Some nearby oak trees leave a mess. Mulch it all. I figure at least two more times. I'd prefer not to mow after Christmas.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @ReelWILawn oh okay. Not getting much growth at this point or are you just done done?


wish I could mow a few more times, but top growth has pretty much stopped as of last week and the grass is no longer springing back up. We started to receive nightly temps now right around or just below 32 degrees.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@ReelWILawn I gotcha.


----------



## Bumpy Lawn (Jul 5, 2019)

OCD me is measuring 1/4" growth every two days. Mowing still mainly for leaf season.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Last weekend. Probably could get another mow in, but didn't feel like it was necessary.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I might use my manual reel on the side of the house this weekend just to see, but now doubt I'd take anything off.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I am near Green Bay, still seeing a little growth, leaves still falling, will be moving at elast one more time, might even get to Thanksgiving week.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@BobLovesGrass oh wow, that is pretty late.

I work with a guy, who insists on mowing in the middle of winter, when the snow melts but the ground is still frozen.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @BobLovesGrass oh wow, that is pretty late.
> 
> I work with a guy, who insists on mowing in the middle of winter, when the snow melts but the ground is still frozen.


Marital issues? Small children? Both?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

I've likely got in the neighborhood of 3-4 more mows here in Missouri. Growth has definitely slowed, but not stopping yet.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @BobLovesGrass oh wow, that is pretty late.
> 
> I work with a guy, who insists on mowing in the middle of winter, when the snow melts but the ground is still frozen.


I spent an hour bagging with the push mower this morning and was getting some clippings yet. Lawn is dry hopefully the rain today helps it grow a little.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@BobLovesGrass I have a big storm blowing in, plus my neighbor's tree has plenty of leaves left. My lawn was clear this morning.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I cleared mine this morning and it looks worse now. Wish we got more rain.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @BobLovesGrass oh wow, that is pretty late.
> 
> I work with a guy, who insists on mowing in the middle of winter, when the snow melts but the ground is still frozen.


Like this?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Deadlawn pretty much.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> For those of you in the Midwest, when do you think your last mow of the year will be? I think mine might be this weekend.


It just depends upon the leaves. I keep mowing until the leaves are all off of the grass, which is usually around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Retromower I spent a good hour doing that yesterday. It stinks being the only one who removes leaves because they'll still be blowing over come spring time.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

We had some pretty good winds today, most of the leaves near me are now off my neighbors trees. Went ahead and mulched them all. Had to rake them away from the fence line, only to watch them blow right back. Maybe one or two more of these needed, the grass hasn't stopped growing yet.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Retromower I spent a good hour doing that yesterday. It stinks being the only one who removes leaves because they'll still be blowing over come spring time.


I hear you. Mine is much the same in that my neibors all let the leaves fall where they may and blow around the neiborhood, meanwhile Im out there once a week blowing and baggings. What can you do?
Part of me will be happy next year when the trees in my back yard are gone but then again, part of me likes dealing with all of the leaves because it extends my lawn care season. There is just something so satisfying about baggings/mulching the leaves and having such a clean looking yard.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Retromower I hear that!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Central ILL I mowed mon or tues... I will mow this weekend, mainly mulching the leaves... If I get my mower out again, it will be to mulch...


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I mulch leaves as late as I can here in SeMN. Last yr was around x-mas. I still need to reel mow my dogs pen one last time. Mowed lawn at 2.25 last wknd for last time.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Rucraz2 I might or might not mulch leaves, or just use the leaf vacuum. It has been one week since my mow in the front, and from the looks of it, I don't want to mow any stragglers as it hasn't grown.


----------

